# Passed 3 Outbacks Again Today!! Was It You?



## BritGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Got back from our long weekend today.....We went up the coast to the Astoria area. The temps were just right, no wind on the beaches in Washington north of Long Beach (still blowing like crazy here in Lincoln City, what's new!!!) Had a great all round time and used the AC for the 1st time, everything A-OK.

We passed the 1st Outback friday on our way up to Astoria in Bay City at around 10.53am, you were going south on 101 driving a Chevy ? pulling an OB TT, me going north on 101.

We passed the 2nd Outback in Rockaway Beach around 11.06am (friday). You were heading south on Hwy 101 driving a Black Chevy? pulling an OB TT, me going North.

Today after we got home we passed the 3rd Outback TT heading into Lincoln City at about 3.25pm going south on 101, I was just coming home after walking the dogs on the beach. You were driving a Ford I think and were from British Columbia, Canada. I wasn't pulling the TT at this point.

Both trips now we have seen 3 OB's...............Weird.

Britgirl


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BritGirl said:


> Got back from our long weekend today.....We went up the coast to the Astoria area. The temps were just right, no wind on the beaches in Washington north of Long Beach (still blowing like crazy here in Lincoln City, what's new!!!) Had a great all round time and used the AC for the 1st time, everything A-OK.
> 
> We passed the 1st Outback friday on our way up to Astoria in Bay City at around 10.53am, you were going south on 101 driving a Chevy ? pulling an OB TT, me going north on 101.
> 
> ...


Hi BritGirl,

I thought one of them might have been us, but nothing matches. We just got back from Ft. Stevens. Left Beaverton Thursday at 8:30PM, arrived Ft. Stevens 11:00PM. Left Ft. Stevens today about 2:15PM, heading south to 26, then east to Beaverton. Arrived home about 4:15PM.

We saw one Outback on the way down, and two on the way back. All on 26, heading the opposite direction of us. We also saw five other Outbacks at Ft, Stevens! Including one from B.C. You may also have seen CJ999 heading north from Beverly Beach to Ft. Stevens today.

What a great weekend to be at the beach. High 70's to low 80's, while Portland swelters in the 100-104 range!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

It was not us. We were in PDX sweating. Sure wish it would have been. I would have loved to have been on the beach this weekend.

Happy Roo-ing


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Well. we didn't get up to Ft. Stevens this time but we just got back today from a 2 week trip to Oregon. We saw quite a few Outbacks on the road.

We stayed at Valley of the Rogue State Park (rode the jet boats...they ROCK!), Premire RV in Eugene, South Beach State Park in Newport, amd Tugman State Park near Coos Bay.

It was a great trip and had no problems with the trailer. It was pretty hard to come home with the temperature hitting 113* here right now. We prefer the Oregon coast and having to use the heater to warm up with in the morning.

By the way, in the California part of the trip we stayed in McCloud (near Mt. Shasta City) and loved that place! They have a 3 hour dinner train that we went on and it was very nice. We stayed at the McCloud Dance County RV Park and it was a pretty good place.

We also stayed at the Premire RV Resort in Redding and the Sacramento Ghetto KOA (my daughter and her husband live nearby in Davis). Sacramento doesn't offer much of anything for camping, that we can find.

Walter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have no idea how you guys saw all these trailers. I drove over 2200 miles from Coeur d'Alene ID to Santa Rosa CA and back and saw a total of 3 Outbacks

1 on the 5 headed south just north of San Fransisco, 1 at Burger King just south of Crescent City on the 101 and 1 on the 101 at the junction of the 101 and 26. I have yet to see one at a campground other then the PNW spring rally.


----------



## BritGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have yet to see one at a campground


Me too, they're always on the road but it might help if I actually walked around the campsites, don't you think.









BritGirl


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BritGirl said:


> I have yet to see one at a campground


Me too, they're always on the road but it might help if I actually walked around the campsites, don't you think.









BritGirl
[/quote]

I always make a point of jumping on my bike at some time during the weekend and touring all the sites at a cammpground. One to look for other Smart People (i.e. Outback owners), but also to check out other sites for future stays.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I have no idea how you guys saw all these trailers. I have yet to see one at a campground other then the PNW spring rally.


As unbelievable as this is, we are one of two Outbacks at Kaniksu resort up at Priest Lake, ID. I mean, what are the odds of that - at Kaniksu of all places?!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It just goes to show you there are smart people everywhere.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And more all the time, the way the ranks are growing around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

BritGirl said:


> I have yet to see one at a campground


Me too, they're always on the road but it might help if I actually walked around the campsites, don't you think.









BritGirl
[/quote]
Hello everyone! when we were at Longbeach,Wa we had a 28RSDS next to us for 2 days with 4 adults and 7 kids! GULP!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Hello everyone! when we were at Longbeach,Wa we had a 28RSDS next to us for 2 days with 4 adults and 7 kids! GULP!


All actually staying in the one trailer? YIKES!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I bet they filled that black tank in a hurry!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW that's a lot of people in one TT









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, they advertize it sleeps 10 so one was on the floor. Hope no one snores


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Only other Outback we saw while camping over the last 5 days was FoxFam_Outbackers Outback. 10hrs of driving and not one Outback in site. Guess they all headed over to the coast...


----------

